# Your Favorite Views of European Modern Skyscrapers



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me go first..



Frankfurt, one of my favorite cities


P1120744 by GeraldS, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main - Skyline by t.klick, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by srudersdorf, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1708mako/7098854103/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1708mako/6952591514/in/photostream/


Frankfurt am Main skyline by Toni Rodrigo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisvek/6949821998/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Moscow*





























Sergey_A


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Impressive supertalls! kay:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Paris - La Défense


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, lets give this European skyscraper thingy one more try :lol:...perhaps not such a bad idea with two threads...:cheers: 

Nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I take* my threads *seriously, any trolling comments or derailling the topic will be deal with harshly.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ I take *ALL THREADS* seriously, so please never call me a troll again. It was only a comment on the ongoing European skyscraper thread discussion..NOT TROLLING!!

Now lets all be friends


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

2nd pic of frankfurt and the last pic of moscow are stunning! :cheers2:

and here's a couple of shots of london skylines, enjoy! 


City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


from london, with love by lazy_lazy_dog, on Flickr


London Skyline by Subversive Photography, on Flickr


Citi of London by murphyz, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/7091640595/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


London Flight April 2012 74 by Timelapsed, on Flickr

p.s this is a new great thread YF, both modern and big have been mentioned :yes:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ I take *ALL THREADS* seriously, so please never call me a troll again. It was only a comment on the ongoing European skyscraper thread discussion..NOT TROLLING!!
> 
> Now lets all be friends


I agree, there's two other threads like this. But have fun.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

SO143 said:


> London Flight April 2012 74 by Timelapsed, on Flickr[/SIZE]


This is One of the most amazing photos I have ever seen of London :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ I take *ALL THREADS* seriously, so please never call me a troll again. It was only a comment on the ongoing European skyscraper thread discussion..NOT TROLLING!!
> 
> Now lets all be friends


Sorry, I didn't mean you. I was refering to some trolls who are already out there and might do some thing unfriendly.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/



Igor L. said:


> http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> March 18, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> *Darnytskyi District*
> 
> Pozniaky-Osokorky, Darnytskyi District - the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over one hundred buildings of 20 to 38 floors).
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://darkside.io.ua/





Igor L. said:


> http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, this is not just a skyline thread, photos with only a few or even single skyscrapers are welcome as well.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

some of my favourite ones 


Untitled by (marc), on Flickr


Untitled by (marc), on Flickr









http://www.wallpaperjoe.com


London Skyline Night by Pyrofer, on Flickr


Roof view by BertBeckers, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stu4scania/7133372795/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

some more of paris 


Tour First - La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Tour First - La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So far so good guys! Keep up the good work! kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks all for the magnificent skyline pics....:cheers1:


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

So what cities qualify for this thread?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Big cities with big and tall skyscrapers, its that simple! Not that hard to understand, does it?


----------

